# Viper car alarm



## ItsJustMe1976 (Jan 18, 2021)

I have a Viper 460 max car alarm on my 1997 GMC Yukon. I recently lost the fob and am waiting on replacement. With a lot of research i was able to set the alarm to valet mode. Problem one solved, but my second problem is the truck won't start. So more research later I am now needing any help with the starter kill relay! What is the easiest way to bypass, reset, or even removing at this point options if any. You tube has been helpful but I don't want to start disconnecting blindly but I sure am getting close. Any thoughts?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Not solving your current problem, but after you get everything going well, you might want to buy the Smart Start app so you can use your cell phone instead of the fob. Hopefully you won't lose your phone.


----------

